# 1200 guns / 1 ton of ammo



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

OK, . . . was he one of ours?

If not, . . . he should have been.........whew :armata_PDT_25:

Los Angeles police find stash of 1,200 guns in dead man's home | Fox News

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That is a lot of guns and ammo!

Here are the last 2 paragraphs of the article;

*"There were no signs of foul play in the man's death, nor was there any indication that he had been involved in criminal activity. However, detectives want to investigate why the man had so many guns and whether the weapons had been linked to any crimes.

"We have a lot of work to do," Smith said. "Running the background, history and legality of these weapons is going to require a tremendous amount of time. It's not a crime to have a large number of weapons so long as they were legal to own and legally obtained. We want to make sure that's the case."*

Isn't this a clear violation of the 4th Amendment? Shouldn't all the items in the dead man's estate go to his heirs? If someone dies and there is no indication that a crime has been committed and the deceased has 1200 SPOONS and two tons of PAPER PLATES, do the authorities do a complete check on those items?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

They are looking for reasons to seize private property. I have read where LA has a muninciple tax base problem. Also, I am willing to bet that LA is anti second amendment politically.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I call dying with 1,200 guns and a ton of ammo a life well lived 

I now have a new goal


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

More BS by the cops.
We had a case here outside of Boston during the mideast war.
One guardsman had his entire collection siezed by the police while he was off fighting.
The cheif's reasoning, "he had just too many guns in his possession".
Originally, the police claimed they seized them because there were many unregistered machine guns.
It turned out that there were NO machineguns in the collection so they shifted to the quantity.

So, I guess a LEO can arbitrarily decide how many guns are too many, never mind the law.

IIRC, the guns were returned after the vet returned and threatened to sue the city and police dept. for illegal seizure of his lawfully purchased guns with no probable cause.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

If there is no criminal predicate, there is no crime. The Police have no business investigating this. Leave the guns and ammo secured in the house for the family and go find some crime to solve.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

But, but, they are guns, ---


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am guessing he died of a heart attack and that he was an older guy

SO -just think..he lived his whole life with a ton of gun and none of those guns got out an killed anybody and the man did not use them for evil....

if I was his next of kin I would be at the police station with a attorney... they have no legal right to CHECK this guns and there is not evidence they were used in a crime

I would have had them do a hand receipt for each gun with its serial number and condition...

this is BS....


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> If there is no criminal predicate, there is no crime. The Police have no business investigating this. Leave the guns and ammo secured in the house for the family and go find some crime to solve.


you got my vote

what if he had died with 200 cars in a garage.. would they take those to check for crimes..


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I call dying with 1,200 guns and a ton of ammo a life well lived
> 
> I now have a new goal


Dying with a ton of ammo just sitting there?
I call that wasted fun.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Dying with a ton of ammo just sitting there?
> I call that wasted fun.


he might have just resupplied after having a blast...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Depleted


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Dying with a ton of ammo just sitting there?
> I call that wasted fun.


I'll bet he wasn't planning on dying...

*BTW* He left all his guns and ammo to me.

*Rancher *


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

and I thought I was well armed and stocked


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like someone I would like to know! Wonder if he had a real luger from WWII ive only ever seen one in person.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

azrancher said:


> I'll bet he wasn't planning on dying...
> 
> *BTW* He left all his guns and ammo to me.
> 
> *Rancher *


I think Kenny Chesney sings, "everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to go now!"

I don't know if it would be better to have the "opportunity" to plan your own death and make sure your estate and loved ones are taken care of. I guess those who get to "plan" their own deaths are usually very sick or have had something real bad happen to them, so pain is usually involved. But you may get to make final preps and peace with your loved ones.

Or, die calmly and painlessly in your sleep, dreaming of whiskey and women.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Wonder if he had a real luger from WWII ive only ever seen one in person.


Yes I have one, one of the 2 my Dad brought home from the BIG ONE. He had 2, I kept the one that was dated 1911 I think, in mint condition, offers?

*Rancher*


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Yes I have one, one of the 2 my Dad brought home from the BIG ONE. He had 2, I kept the one that was dated 1911 I think, in mint condition, offers?
> 
> *Rancher*


The value on these is deeper than my pockets.

A friend has a 1911 that his relative used to defend his life in the war.

What a historical piece. You are lucky to have it!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Only in Kalifornia? Well, as Kalifornia goes, so goes the nation... eventually


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

It's Cali slip....the state will demand a $35 fee to transfer each gun to his heirs and make them wait 10 days...unless it's his wife then she can claim ownership but the kids can't.....why do you think I moved to NV!



Slippy said:


> That is a lot of guns and ammo!
> 
> Here are the last 2 paragraphs of the article;
> 
> ...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> I think Kenny Chesney sings, "everybody wants to go to heaven but nobody wants to go now!"
> 
> I don't know if it would be better to have the "opportunity" to plan your own death and make sure your estate and loved ones are taken care of. I guess those who get to "plan" their own deaths are usually very sick or have had something real bad happen to them, so pain is usually involved. But you may get to make final preps and peace with your loved ones.
> 
> Or, die calmly and painlessly in your sleep, dreaming of whiskey and women.


I am dying in my sleep, with a bottle of Jack and my 45 on the nightstand, and a 21 year old blond bimbo in bed next to me. :tranquillity:


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

1,200 guns and a ton of ammo......It's a good start, but with 1,200 guns I'd say he's a bit short on the ammo. Although he doesn't need to concern himself anymore. R.I.P. big fella. You done good!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

If one is none and two is is one then 1,200 must be 'enough' ... good for him!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Some collect, some shoot and some do both. I am unsure what I would do with 1200 guns but shooting three each day it would take more than a year to fire all of them. I would never get to know a particular gun, that would be sad.


----------



## darsk20 (Jun 1, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Some collect, some shoot and some do both. I am unsure what I would do with 1200 guns but shooting three each day it would take more than a year to fire all of them. I would never get to know a particular gun, that would be sad.


But wouldn't it be fun to try?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

PaulS said:


> Some collect, some shoot and some do both.


Or some do neither, I just stock up.

*Rancher*


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Just an observation but I honestly believe I have that much ammo. I have nowhere near that many guns. He was a little light on ammo!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This pissed me off. They have no right to even move them from the home.


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

If he was a prepper he really was not that good. It might be fun to have so many guns, but it is not prepping. there is no situation that that amount of guns is useful


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It doesn't matter why or how many guns he had. It was legal. If they received information or had cause to suspect he was illegally in possession of these firearms they might have a reason to investigate. In the absence of such information all they have to do is lock the door and offer their condolences to the family PERIOD.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The rest of this story is that he was an agent on the payroll of the FBI. He was poisoned on his last job and knew he was dying. He told his girl-friend that if he died to take him in his car to a certain location and leave him there - that they would know where to find him. The FBI admits that he was on their payroll but say nothing else. He had a lot more than 2000 pounds of ammo - it turns out he had over 4 tons along with twelve vehicles and a bunch of other stuff. 

The sources are being very closed mouth about this but he was aware that he was dying and knew that he was being watched closely. His girl-friend was in Oregon when he died and when she came back reported he was missing.

Since the FBI can only operate legally inside the US borders it begs the question - what was he doing, where, and how did he get poisoned - why was it not treated? Nobody is saying much. Is this just a cover story? was he involved in something more? we have too little information to even speculate on any of this.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If he was a prepper he really was not that good. It might be fun to have so many guns, but it is not prepping. there is no situation that that amount of guns is useful


What if you wanted to be the evil guy in the postman movie? Brings about aspirations


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Payroll probably meant he was a confidential informant for the FBI. They can make a great deal of money. Who takes up the sword, perishes by the sword. He probably should have gone into the Witness Protection Program but got greedy. His handler probably threw his hands up and left him for the cartel to finish off. Evidently he was a little paranoid too. So long dude, nice stockpile.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> .... there is no situation that that amount of guns is useful


Spoken like a true socialist.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If he was a prepper he really was not that good. It might be fun to have so many guns, but it is not prepping. *there is no situation that that amount of guns is useful*


Opinions are like assholes .... everybody has one.

Ever hear of people that collect things ?

Ever hear of gun collections?

Ever been to America?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Governments like to collect guns. We should all have a collection!


----------



## Swedishsocialist (Jan 16, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> Opinions are like assholes .... everybody has one.
> 
> Ever hear of people that collect things ?
> 
> ...


beeing a collector do not make you a prepper. a prepper can be a collector and a collector kan be a prepper. some day you might understand the diffrence, if I belived in imaginary masters in the clouds I still would not beg ( I think you calls it "pray") him for for he to clear up your mind anyway, or for anything because I do not beg. You americans is to great extent divided, powerless, cowardly braggers. you might think you are free but you are the most decived and misled and opressed people and your responce is violence, because that is kind of the only thing many of you do well. everythings scares you but violence is what you alwas can depend on, like all useless people.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

TTFN, you're over the edge, IBP


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Swedishsocialist said:


> beeing a collector do not make you a prepper. a prepper can be a collector and a collector kan be a prepper. some day you might understand the diffrence, if I belived in imaginary masters in the clouds I still would not beg ( I think you calls it "pray") him for for he to clear up your mind anyway, or for anything because I do not beg. You americans is to great extent divided, powerless, cowardly braggers. you might think you are free but you are the most decived and misled and opressed people and your responce is violence, because that is kind of the only thing many of you do well. everythings scares you but violence is what you alwas can depend on, like all useless people.


Well hot diggity dog ya got me pegged.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> I am dying in my sleep, with a bottle of Jack and my 45 on the nightstand, and a 21 year old blond bimbo in bed next to me. :tranquillity:


throw in some bbq chopped pork/mutton and what a way to die


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Ever since I heard that you can't take it with you, I have decided I ain't going!


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> If he was a prepper he really was not that good. It might be fun to have so many guns, but it is not prepping. there is no situation that that amount of guns is useful


Would you tell us all how many fire arms your socialist tendencies approve for an individual.
And while you are employing your better judgements to govern others please advise on some other possession. 
Cars
Bicycles 
Stamp collection 
silver coins
Canned goods. Specifically Chef boyardee ravioli 
Spoons.
women's shoes.
Pocket knives
Old 80s and 90s era cds of hair bands
Baseball caps
I have been looking for a more educated person such as your self to dictate what worldly possession I should have.


----------



## Viper (Jun 4, 2015)

Swedishsocialist said:


> blah,blah,blah


And done.....The 2nd member to join my ignore list.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Swedishsocialist said:


> beeing a collector do not make you a prepper. a prepper can be a collector and a collector kan be a prepper. some day you might understand the diffrence, if I belived in imaginary masters in the clouds I still would not beg ( I think you calls it "pray") him for for he to clear up your mind anyway, or for anything because I do not beg. You americans is to great extent divided, powerless, cowardly braggers. you might think you are free but you are the most decived and misled and opressed people and your responce is violence, because that is kind of the only thing many of you do well. everythings scares you but violence is what you alwas can depend on, like all useless people.


Slow down boy! You're talking so much your tongue's gonna get sunburned!


----------

